# 3 Word Story



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't know if this has been done yet, sorry if it has :afr Ok, so it's simple. Add to the story using only three words. For example:

Person 1: The dog barks...
Person 2: at people to...
Person 3: show he's friendly...

Ok I'll start :boogie

There were huge...


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

wasps hovering over


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

the waffle house


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

they all flew


----------



## Gordom (Aug 17, 2009)

towards Joe Hashrounder


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

sounding really loud


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

But looking small


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

because a dragon


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

was after them


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Flying straight up


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

from a chimney


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

blowing fire and


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

stretching his wings


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

then he died


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Then a magical


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

pizza appeared and


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

span towards the


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

wasps while it


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

spewed acid pepperonis


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

onto the man's


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Shiny bald head


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Then a beautiful


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

tall woman appeared


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Eating a burrito


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

riding a horse


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

with a broken


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

leg since he


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Was crushed by


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

massive raccoons leading


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

An army of


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

horse-eating thugs


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

That only wanted


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

to play with


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Their Dinga-Ling's, but


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

they were interrupted


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

When The Canyon


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Spewed forth a


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Large Smoltering Peice


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

of horse innards


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

That smelled so


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

flowery, but he


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> flowery, but he


LOL! Horse innards that smelled flowery?
What planet you from girl?


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

:lol I know, I know!! *sniff* :lol


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

stepped into a


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Toxic vat of


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

mayonaise-deprived sauce


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

which quite pleasurably


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

affected the local


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

diner, as it


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

collapsed upon a


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

dancing midget, when


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

suddenly a flying


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

saucer of mayonnaise


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

crashed into a


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

pub next door.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

soiling hirsute patrons


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

and blinding the


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

incredible fire eaters


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

playing ping pong


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

with a giant


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

who frankly didn't


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

wear a stitch..


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

because he wasn't


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

inside his red


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

tent anymore and


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

insisted on flaunting


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

about his huge


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

nipples. All the


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

way home to


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

his brother's old


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

friend, he stumbled


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Upon an old


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

purple hat so


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

He pulled down


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

and realized that


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

He didn't have


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Any money so


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

then he opted


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

to go rob


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

A transit van


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

in which he


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

ran into Batman


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

and Spiderman too


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

He then thought.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

"I would lose."


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Until the goat


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

with the horns


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Charged at him


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

at supersonic speed


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

angrily but missed


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

and hit Batman


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

, who reacted by


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

eating a hotdog.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

while Spiderman stupidly


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

whined about his


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

dumb girl problems


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

until Batman used


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

a pink dildo


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

as a Batarang


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

to hit Batman


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

Then he said


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

"I have aids"


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

and passed out.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Meanwhile a man


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

With an infected


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

walrus appeared, and


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

took a huge


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

pumpkin out of


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

~~ignorethispostmyinternetwasbeingreallybad~~


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

an old tire


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

and got full


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

of yellow sticky


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

ooze with chunks


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

ben&jerry's ice cream


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

which actually was


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Where he discovered


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

a gunk monster


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Eating a putrefied


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

potato chip after


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

rudely spitting vomit


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

all over the


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

priest's cloak and


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

stain shaped like


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Dandy Storm Troopers


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

revealed a cauldron


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Filled with sticky


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

slimy red goop.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

that came alive


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

and attacked the


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

robotic evil camel


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

which sank into


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

green goopy gak.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Then the President


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Of poop land


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

made a law


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

That all urine


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

must be registered


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> must be registered


wth? lol

to vote and


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

rule the universe. :lol


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

(such an interesting story haa.. u gunna get it published?  )

After this was


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

^ should :lol

an earthquake of


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

magnitude 500 which


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Caused a lot


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

of damage to


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

the coastal regions


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Of Mr Mugs _(I'm in the story now, I'm that much of an attention wh0re)_ :lol


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

^ :lol

which caused him


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

to change into


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

a dead corpse


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

that raised hell


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

at Burger King


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

for beating up


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

the cashier because


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

He was really


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

hungry for Mcdonalds


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

which is illegal


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Because of my


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

constant diarrhea leakage


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Caused by huge


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

amounts of hot


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Women using tiny


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

spoons to scrape


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Ice-cream out of


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

my festering sphinkter.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Tentative said:


> my festering sphinkter.


LMFAO

Suddenly a wizard


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

:rofl

appeared out of


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

boiling sustenance through


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

My gigantic piece


----------



## Paperwings (Mar 6, 2012)

of belgium waffle


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

flavoured wall paper


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

and casted spells


----------



## DAM71392 (Jan 28, 2012)

Is freakin awesome


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

when pondering the


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

meaning of life


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

and death of


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Superman and his


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

tight leather pants


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

which prevented him


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

From flying again.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

However, he decided


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

That his mother


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Was as ugly


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

as cat poop,


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

which made him


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

cry like a


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

blood lusting murderer


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

who had just


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

dropped his chicken


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

which was planning


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

to crap on


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

humanity and its


----------



## LWR (Feb 27, 2012)

it just died


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

LWR said:


> it just died


lol


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

The sentence was


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

completely jeopardized and


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

made no sense


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

because it was


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

at the behest


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

too exciting for


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

anyone to comprehend


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

but who cares.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Superman wondered how


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

this big dragon


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

would be enough


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

To really beat


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

the Incredible Hulk.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

After lots of


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

smelly dragon breath,


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Superman passed out,


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

releasing his bowels


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

which looked like


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

large lucky charms


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

on a hot


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

chocolate flavored milkshake


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Began to melt


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

All over the


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

emperor's new rug.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

The naked emperor


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

sat on needles


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

and felt pain


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

akin to that


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

it was extremely


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

enjoyable and fun


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

when Bernie floated


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

Towards electrical cables


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

and managed to


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

electrocute Stephen Hawking.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

"Oh, no!" said


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

the naked Emperor


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

as he let


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

the robe thief


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

spill coffee on


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

his video games


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

that he stole.


----------



## theADAMinme (Mar 14, 2012)

from his blind


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

cat which lived


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

in a doghouse


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Underneath an old


----------



## CityslickerCody (Feb 23, 2012)

Wizard who sang


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

mythical tunes of


----------



## CityslickerCody (Feb 23, 2012)

Fairies dancing in


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Tiny squares that


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

made them look


----------



## 213 (Mar 15, 2012)

really really retarded


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

and feeling confused


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

They ran towards


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

a mighty eagle


----------



## theADAMinme (Mar 14, 2012)

at a disco


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

and it ate


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

many dwarves, before


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

proceeding to take


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Shawdawg94 (Mar 14, 2012)

my cousin bingo


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

, who had tragically


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

died in the


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

forests of an


----------



## Shawdawg94 (Mar 14, 2012)

old hollywood flick


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

during the apocalypse.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Suddenly, a white


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

hippopotamus began to


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

excessively fart fire


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

on Santorum's new


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

plans for President.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

"Thank Hippopotamus!" cried


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

The envious crab


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Gravel voice grinding


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

mist covered the


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

lands of Blarglesnargle,


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

making it impossible


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

to penetrate the


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

octopus wasn't laughing


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

at the embarrassing


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

balloon fetish of


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

a hormone raged


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

barbarian, who had


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Weight Watchers Online


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

as his homepage.


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

because eating cookies


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

became too difficult


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

when his teeth


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

had transformed into


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

vicious mega chompers.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Meanwhile Gregory couldn't


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

terrorize a city


----------



## LWR (Feb 27, 2012)

yada yada yada


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

Meanwhile, at the...


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

galactic space station


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

Captain Obvious was


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

planning to save


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

everyone from the


----------



## Cubby (Mar 20, 2012)

hungry Newt Gingrich


----------



## OriginalUserName (Mar 4, 2012)

whilst simultaneously planning


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

to overthrow the


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

army of panties


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

That wanted irons


----------



## Cubby (Mar 20, 2012)

before they became


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

the supreme overlords


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

of the universe.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

As time passed,


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

the army of


----------



## SHERains (Mar 15, 2012)

...dummy bunnies


----------



## joesmo (Nov 27, 2010)

had trouble hopping


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

over poo-covered


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

big green frogs


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

who began chasing


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Lemmiwinks into the


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

of Mr. Slave's


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

replica Harry Potter


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

life-sized figure


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

that magically transformed


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

into a hairy


----------



## Standup (Mar 25, 2012)

foot made of


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

red, slimy foam


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

which was used


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

to wash away


----------



## theADAMinme (Mar 14, 2012)

wizard offered a


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

a casted spell


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

because Henry couldn't


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

on a hot


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

summer's day only


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

. Wizard elbow pads


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

make him have


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

the insight to


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Take his Twinkie


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

and shove it


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Directly up his


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

sleeve which caused


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

his arm to


----------



## dsantiago14 (Mar 26, 2012)

wiggle uncontrollably but


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

a flying sorcerer


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

disguised as a


----------



## dsantiago14 (Mar 26, 2012)

Fast food mascot


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

saved the day


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Am I here


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

because I am


----------



## dsantiago14 (Mar 26, 2012)

not the father


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

or because I


----------



## Brian29 (Mar 30, 2012)

am the father.


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

pondered the philosopher


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

as he doodled


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

on his wand


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

With a large


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

bucket of chicken


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

which came alive


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

and devoured the


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

honey dipping sauce


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

and also the


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Naval Ship he


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

Had bought for


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

His ugly daughter


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

who was paralyzed


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

and so, unable


----------



## dsantiago14 (Mar 26, 2012)

to dance and


----------



## erikahawkins (Mar 19, 2012)

jump at the


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

sight of a


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

furry kangaroo that


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Shrink wrapped amsterdam


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

but looking back


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

At kamakaze pancakes


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

he realized that


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

the pancakes exploded.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

So, without any


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

due notice she


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

dipped her foot


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

into my soup


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

and fell asleep.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Suddenly, Queen Latifah


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

turns into a


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

big gigantic centipede


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

that eats little


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

blue bumble bees.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Kiss me, said


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

bee number three!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Then, a fire


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

spread wide amongst


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

all over Neverland


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

into the great


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

black hole that


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

sucked up all


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

the waffle containers


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

containing chocolate-chip waffles


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

causing waffle extinction!


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

but some survived


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

and went on


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

to eat pancakes


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

in the subway


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

without any napkins


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Luckily there was


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

a sleeping dinosaur


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

With a Raptor


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

and green eggs


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

that hatched into


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

an elephant-like creature


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

with 10 heads,


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

but no eyes


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

yet could see


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

How? I dunno.


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

It spit acid


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

all over the


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

fat lady sitting


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

on a big


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

stick in the


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

raptors' burning nest.


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

balancing burning bamboo


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

holding an egg


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Morrocan lion


----------



## Msdovahkin (Jun 17, 2012)

Picked his nose


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

and bleed to


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

get the girls


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

totally grossed out.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Gorillas went swimming


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

in green boxers


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

delivering hypodermic needles


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

to Lord Scott


----------



## Iota (Mar 24, 2010)

on a Friday.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

have stank breath


----------



## Iota (Mar 24, 2010)

because they ate


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

dog poo sandwiches.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Then King Kong


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

washed the dishes


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

because he felt


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

the need to


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

impress Ann Darrow.


----------



## lpsierra (Jun 22, 2012)

Which is why


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

one should never


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

cross an alligator


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

that wants pizza


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

in the middle


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

of space.


----------



## Elixir (Jun 19, 2012)

Whereas one may


----------



## lonelythinker (Feb 8, 2011)

*cut the cheese*

cut the cheese


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

in a manner


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

in which the


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Honorable Mayor of


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Gotham City would


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

bow at their


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

hero the amazing


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Baummeister, who had


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

absolutely no hair!


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Bald and lonely,


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

he bought some


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

magic butt cream


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

which got stolen


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Then He Said


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Mambo Mambo! Scat-mambo!


----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)

to which he


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

then said Scat Mambo!


----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)

*LOL* 

and then "Hey-Oh!" 

*Anchorman *


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

Open the door

Lie on floor

Walk the Dinosaur.


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

Huh?

They scratched heads...


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

only because they


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

saw jumping nits


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

wearing large jumpers


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

And pointy hats


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

at which they


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Pointed at eachother


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

and laughed laboriously


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

until they puked


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

and almost choked


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

on their puke


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

but luckily didn't


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Then they thought


----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

about going fishing


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

but noticed they


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

forgot their dildos


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

"w t f"


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

they said loudly


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

to them selves.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

When suddenly, a


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

ginormous green cat


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

pooped in a


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

bag of chips


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

owned by Rob


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

who liked alcohol


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

until the day


----------



## Whimbrella (Aug 22, 2012)

he drank fifteen


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

tequila shots. then,


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

he got drunk


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

and fell over


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

the giant pig


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

which was sitting


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

then decided to


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

get up and


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

cry, until the


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

pig said sorry


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

and ran away


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

There were dogs.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

that barked all


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

night and day. so


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

to stop their


----------



## nathanael (Apr 18, 2011)

flying car from


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

the spaghetti monster

:lol


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Black & White


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

soldiers helped them


----------



## worldcitizen (Aug 28, 2011)

defeat the aliens


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

and teach them


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

a valuable lesson


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

about toilet paper


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

because we cannot


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

cook it without


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

burning ourself so


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

protect yourself against


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

decided to rebel


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Against eating lobsters.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Unknown gimp attempted


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

to escape through


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

a minefield of


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

dark chocolate that


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

melted into chocolate


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

sauce combined with


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

roasted almonds which


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

gained sentience and


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

bubbled and splattered


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

duck!....
.
.
.
.duck!!...
.
.
.
.
.
.
dead


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

it was tragic.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

panic stricken people


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

ran out of


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

the creepy hospital


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

chased by Santa


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

because they had


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

seen some children


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

who were smiling


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

like evil little


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

chucky doll replicas.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

A hooded figure


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Dec 30, 2012)

came creeping down


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

into china town


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

and hid behind


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

high energy reactor.


----------



## AnotherRawAddict (Apr 21, 2012)

now has cancer


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

so it wonders


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Life, Universe, Everything


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

A decision made


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

by a troll


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

who lived in


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

a small dark


----------



## idrathernot (Jan 26, 2013)

with his mother


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

who was a


----------



## Chanelleninja (Jan 29, 2013)

Diabolical Bass Player


----------



## offtheheezay (Feb 3, 2013)

with a llama


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

and ate babies


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

with hot sauce


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

made out of


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

mexican jalepeno peppers.


----------



## Dragonair (Aug 21, 2012)

The llama also


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

held high office


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

in a country


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

run by alpacas.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

The Country was


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

constantly plagued by


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

diseases spread through


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

lol 2 threads for the same thing


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

mass orgies everywhere


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

The alpacas liked


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

eating hot dogs


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

with some mustard


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

causing disturbing flatulence


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

which smelled like


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

flowers and rainbows


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

wooooooooah full rainbow


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Pots of gold


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

were actually chocolate


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

covered chili peppers


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Burns going in...


----------

